# Water Heater



## reeladdiction (Sep 10, 2006)

stupid question how does one get the water heater nut off being i dont have socket that big what size isa it? also does one by pass water heatr before draining or after and is it left by passed all winter or changed back now before putting away????


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Hello

I use pliers to get the nut off to drain the water heater. I leave it off all winter and also leave the bypass closed all winter.

Take care.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

The drain plug is a real PITA to get in and out due to accessibility. Also, the relatively soft nylon material doesn't stand up well to tools and metal threads. Thus, I installed a brass petcock...like the ones that every automotive radiator once used.

As I recall, the water heater drain plug is 1/2-inch NPT (National Pipe Thread). I couldn't locate a petcock with 1/2-inch threads, so I used one with 3/8-inch threads plus a 1/2 X 3/8 bushing. Cost 4-5 bucks and it has made draining the tank easier. Only one small drawback is that it takes a few more minutes for the water to drain through the petcock versus the removed plug.

Seems the original nylon drain plug has a hex head that's either 7/8-inch or 15/16-inch.

Bill


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> The drain plug is a real PITA to get in and out due to accessibility. Also, the relatively soft nylon material doesn't stand up well to tools and metal threads. Thus, I installed a brass petcock...like the ones that every automotive radiator once used.
> 
> As I recall, the water heater drain plug is 1/2-inch NPT (National Pipe Thread). I couldn't locate a petcock with 1/2-inch threads, so I used one with 3/8-inch threads plus a 1/2 X 3/8 bushing. Cost 4-5 bucks and it has made draining the tank easier. Only one small drawback is that it takes a few more minutes for the water to drain through the petcock versus the removed plug.
> 
> ...


You didn't put the metal fitting into the water heater drain did you??

You may have problems down the road. The lining of the tank is there to take care of the oxidation, so no anode rod is needed. You shouldn't use any metal fittings in the tank.

Steve


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

reeladdiction said:


> stupid question how does one get the water heater nut off being i dont have socket that big what size isa it? also does one by pass water heatr before draining or after and is it left by passed all winter or changed back now before putting away????


Water pump plairs work (my plus was plastic). I replaced it with a brass bushing and petcock that I can open and close with my fingers. Leave it open all winter and leave the water heater in by-pass.


----------

